# 60cm shallow corydoras tank



## dz.tng (5 Sep 2018)

Hi everyone, I am new to UKAPS and this is my first post here. I have been in the hobby for about 8 months now. 
This is a low tech tank with no co2 injection, scaped to make the corydoras feel at home and hopefully breed for me.

Let me know how you like this scape or if there is any changes I should make and improvements on
Cheers
*Final full tank shot:*



 



*Title: Corydoras Haven*

*Dimensions: 60cm x 30cm x 18cm*

*CO2: nil*

*Filtration: Ehiem internal *

*Lights: Ikea grow light ( VÄXER LED )*

*Photo Period: 7hours *

*Fertilisation: tropica specialised fertiliser *

*Substrate: River gravels and pebbles *

*Hardscape: Driftwood and River stones *

*Flora: 
Eleocharis acicularis 'mini'
Anubias nana petite
Nypmhaea Zenkeri 
Mini Fissiden
Mini Christmas moss
Dwarf water lettuce 


Fauna: 
30 Corydoras Hastatus
8 Tucanoichthys tucano
3 otocinclus vittatus*


----------



## rebel (5 Sep 2018)

Looks great! You have some really unique fish in that tank!

I want to see a picture with the fish in the front of the tank doing their thing.


----------



## dz.tng (5 Sep 2018)




----------



## azawaza (5 Sep 2018)

I’ve been eyeing the Tucano tetra for quite some time. They are very expensive here. Are they shy or do they swim to the front like normal tetras?

Awesome scape by the way


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Sep 2018)

Looks cool, I love tiny corys, would have thought the corys would prefer some sand to dig into, have read hard substrates (even if they are smooth) can wear away the barbels on the cory cats


----------



## Ray_Norwich (5 Sep 2018)

Lovely tank, the wood looks awesome.  I've recently bought a tank of the same dimensions, this is inspiring


----------



## mort (5 Sep 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looks cool, I love tiny corys, would have thought the corys would prefer some sand to dig into, have read hard substrates (even if they are smooth) can wear away the barbels on the cory cats



Whilst I believe this is true and always kept my cories with sand I've seen a couple of collecting videos from Peru lately that caught cories over some very coarse and sharp substrates. It might be that they were simply moving through but was quite inretesting to see..


----------



## mort (5 Sep 2018)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## FJK_12 (5 Sep 2018)

Awesome scape


----------



## dz.tng (6 Sep 2018)

Hi Azawaza, Tucano are not really the boldest, but have very interesting characters. I often see them schooling alongside my Hastatus. Very fun to watch.


----------



## rebel (6 Sep 2018)

Love the video! Great schooling. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Costa (1 Oct 2018)

Great tank, but can the corys actually dig?


----------



## Aquastu (27 Apr 2019)

Great shallow tank. Even better that it is filled with Corys!


----------



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

Great scape are the corydoras very shy and hide ?


----------

